# Canoe overhaul and need opinions about outriggers.



## aznflycaster (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I decided to not fish today and go ahead and overhaul the canoe. After paddling the canoe bare stock to make sure exactly what I wanted to do with it. Well I decided to move and lower the seat to balance the weight and start on the outrigger prototypes. The outriggers are a work in progress and would love to hear any opinions as to how it could be made better. Putting the outriggers on because since I sold my jonboat I have not been able to get my dad on the water with me to chase the crappie, Looking to make a stable craft for him and people that dont have any experience paddling but are wanting to learn and get on the water. And if I can make them light enough and feasible I will use them regularly when I go out. Got ahold of the ram mounts from a buddy doing some horse trading so I will try and make them work because they can be adjusted at any angle, they are the 1 and half inch diameter balls so it's gonna be plenty strong. And before the comments come about how it wont float or help because there isnt any foam on the end, is because I need to order the bullet shaped crabfloats for it or come figure out something else.

This what I started with





and this how it turned out




The orginal seat was mounted to high for me to really feel comfortable so I cut the orginal bracket and extended it with some aluminum strips and rivets




After getting the seat and brackets mounted I decided to mount the stadium seat to keep it from sliding. The way they make these thing it was a bugger trying to figure out how to secure it, so after finding some spare straping this is what I decided to do.




This what I have came up with so far with the outriggers. I'm not sure how long to extent these out and want to change the pvc shafts out with aluminum like a paddle shaft that seperates in the middle, because the pvc and the ramrods do add weight to the top of the canoe. Hopefully I can do some tests soon. I have figured a way to mount the shaft to the ramrods.




This is how long I think the shaft should be, and does anyone have any ideas as to what kind of foam to use. I was thinking about ordering the bullet crab floats or making some and covering it with glass. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 2, 2011)

azn, what about boat bumpers ? right size and shape for it and they are light and cheap.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 2, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> azn, what about boat bumpers ? right size and shape for it and they are light and cheap.



I think you're right. Boat bumpers would do the trick. There are several different sizes, styles, and colors out there so it shouldn't be hard to find something that works.


----------



## aznflycaster (Feb 2, 2011)

How would you mount the boat bumpers to the pvc, I thought they were hollow and full of air.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 2, 2011)

aznflycaster said:


> How would you mount the boat bumpers to the pvc, I thought they were hollow and full of air.



They are, but they have an eye at each end that you could use to attach them to your outriggers.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 2, 2011)

Like this:


----------



## aznflycaster (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as bouyancy vs weight  which do yall think would be better, I believe the foam will be lighter but not as much bouyancy as the bumpers. Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## wgatling (Feb 5, 2011)

I would just get one of those "pool noodles" and glue it to your PVC.

Test flip it empty in shallow water without gear.


----------



## sumnephi (Mar 10, 2011)

*go with the boat fenders.*

Hello from Leesburg. I modified my canoe using the inflatable boat fenders. I made outriggers and found they are ALWAYS in the way. So, after removing the outriggers, I used 3/16 nylon cord and strung it under the middle seat/ cooler, through the holes of the fender, under the canoe into the next fender. I continued this process until each fender was secured on each side of the canoe. I tied the cord very securely. Last I used tie wraps to position the fenders at water level. You will not believe the stability.
You can actually stand up in the canoe. I also built a bracket that mounts a trolling motor. Now I can fish the shallows of Pataula creek. PS. The fenders do not get in the way when paddling and steering is a non issue.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 11, 2011)

Was gonna suggest two or three liter coke bottles.  Cheaper than boat fenders!  Have to work on how to attach though!


----------



## aznflycaster (Mar 12, 2011)

sumnephi the way you made the fenders works sounds good. The only isssue is I fish a lot of rivers with shoals and the cord under the boat might get caught or the fenders on the side of the boat getting hung rubbing some rocks. The outriggers can be pulled up going thru shallow water. I have took pipe insulation and made it to about 6in in diameter and its make the boat real sturdy when fishing in slow water. Pine nut I have thought about using coke bottles and running the tee thru it and fiberglassing it, hopefully I will get an good idea or come across some material to work with.


----------



## woodsman65 (Mar 14, 2011)

If  you dont mind me asking, what kind of canoe is that?


----------



## aznflycaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Its an old fiberglass 12ft sears and roebuck canoe. I have not been able to find out the age on it.


----------



## woodsman65 (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks sharp. In your opinion would you rather have a canoe or kayak for fishing rivers and ponds?


----------



## aznflycaster (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats a tough question! The rivers around here are slow so I mainly take the canoe out, because of gear and it's alot lighter than the kayak. The canoe excels in crappie fishing because I can keep the bait bucket and gear in front of me with the fish finder right there. And keeping the weight evenly distributed is also easier, but getting in and out of that beast is no fun in moving water. The sit on top is better if I'm fishing moving water for bass, it's also easier to get out of with waders on when fishing rivers with shoals with the flyrod. Before I got the canoe, crappie fishing with a bait bucket between your legs was not fun in the kayak. If I had to choose between the 2 it would be the canoe for the style and type of fishing I do.  The one thing I hate about the kayak is when sitting in it with the gear in the back the nose sticks up and weather cocks  bad, I could put stuff in the front but then if I need it I would have to get out and get it.


----------



## MadDawg51 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad this post popped back up.  You were looking for outrigger comments.  There is a post about trolling motors with a link to yak trolling motors.  Check out that link and look at the pics of boats.  There are some neat outriggers shown.  I saw one that fitted to the aft rod holders.

Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 14, 2011)

I just had a thought, but i'm not sure how well it would work. Maybe you could make some sort of a form out of a 2 liter bottle or something, like cut it in half and fix it together around that PVC somehow then fill it with spray foam and when it sets just take the bottle part off. I'm not really sure about the buoyancy of spray foam though. I'm sure you could tweak it somehow, but that would leave no strings attatched and it would be on the outrigger permanently.


Take it for what its worth, i'm not saying it will work. Just thinking out loud


----------



## aznflycaster (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the idea about the spray foam. I know spray foam will soak up water because it's not a close cell foam. But I can put a hole in the middle for the shaft and in the ends for the other pieces of pipe and fill it with foam to make it rigid. Then a good layer of fiberglass should seal it up good. Thanks WIWF for that idea.   When I figure something out I will post pics on this thread. The setup that I have now is some pipe insulation on the end made up to about 5" by 12" and that much is more than enough for me to stand and fish so the bottle should be fine.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad I could help.


----------



## woodsman65 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks azn!


----------

